# Found baby pigeon, PLEASE HELP!!!



## nativ (Mar 27, 2006)

Just found a baby pigeon in the rain and cold today in NYC.

I placed him in a cat carrier wrapped in towels. I read the advice on duckpolice website but I can't get him to open his beak, eat, or drink.

I will not be able to take care of him, so if anybody knows of someone that take cares of pigeons in NYC, please let me know. This is urgent, I don't think it will survive if I will not find somebody that can help him soon.

Thanks


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I emailed a fellow in NYC that might be able to help. His phone number is in this post:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=117541&postcount=2

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this little baby.
I am sure you will get the help needed very soon, just hang in there. 
In the meantime, please keep the baby warm, if you have a heating pad, set it on low, cover it with a towel and let the baby sit on it.
Try again, please, to give him some water, maybe he is thirsty now and will open his beak.

How old do you think this baby is?

Reti


----------



## nativ (Mar 27, 2006)

*Update....*

I just got back for giving the pigeon to a woman named Helga, that has a lot of experience in rescuing pigeons. She said the pigeon is about 10 days old. I will give her a call tomorrow to find out if she made it through the night, and if she needs help getting the pigeon to a vet.

This pigeon was so helpless, shaking and freezing cold on a payphone in the NYC subway. It will be great if she would make it.

Thank you all for the help and the advice,
Nativ


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Welcome*

Thank you for getting help for the baby pigeon. Keep us posted.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Good work Nativ, fast too. You are an asset to our pigeon friends. Please keep us posted. I will be watching for your reply.

Cameron


----------



## Al & Bobby (Oct 18, 2004)

Great that you found Helga, Nativ. If she's the one from the Village, she's really good. Been doing this longer than any of us.

Thanks, Pidgey, for alerting me, but i got it late, since my computer was taken apart all weekend.

Nativ - You can always find the 2 NYC pigeon Yahoo groups as well as the Urban WL Coalition and my phone number at our rescue site, NYC Pigeon Rescue Central. NYCPRC.org

Al
Director
Pigeon People


----------



## nativ (Mar 27, 2006)

*Update*

My gf took the pigeon to 'animal general' vet hospital today. She (the pigeon) was already feeling much better today, and even jumped around and made some noises. However, as the vet said, she had some kind of a growth on her beak, that was growing inwards her throat. The vet said she will not survive, and that she will have to be uthenized. 

It is sad, but at least she did not die in the cold, and she died knowing that she was loved.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

nativ said:


> My gf took the pigeon to 'animal general' vet hospital today. She (the pigeon) was already feeling much better today, and even jumped around and made some noises. However, as the vet said, she had some kind of a growth on her beak, that was growing inwards her throat. The vet said she will not survive, and that she will have to be uthenized.
> 
> It is sad, but at least she did not die in the cold, and she died knowing that she was loved.



Thank you for trying to help.

I'm so sorry to hear the news, did the vet diagnose what the growth was?

I thought the bird went o Helga?...I'm confused....


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Nativ, is this a different pigeon? Or do you mean Helga took it to the vet?

The growth could well be 'canker', which is most often quite easily treated.

John


----------



## nativ (Mar 27, 2006)

The pigeon first went to Helga for the night, so she could be fed. Helga asked me to to take the pigeon in the morning from her, and bring it to the 'animal general' veterinary hospital on the upper west side because she could not take care of her. 

I really hope that it wasn't something that could be easily cured. I heared good things about that hospital, so I have to trust that judgment of the vet and hope that she knew what she was doing.

My gf didn't remember the name of the desies, but it was a longer name then canker.

Nativ


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Maybe Trichomoniasis, which is the 'proper' name.

If it were a fixable problem - that was only a possible - then it is none of your fault, be assured, but people used to dealing with sick/injured birds should really be more aware.

John


----------



## nativ (Mar 27, 2006)

*Trichomoniasis*

That is exactlly what it was (I remember my girlfriend telling me it was Tricho-something). Can you tell me more about it. Could it be cured?

Thanks,
Nativ


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, it can be treated in early cases, as well as in advanced cases.

This is a very common pigeon disease, caused by a microscopic protozoan which is flagellated and mobile. Cheezy yellow deposits are the most common symptom on mouth or down throat, although there are other symptoms. In advanced stages a putred odor can be detected in the mouth.

Pigeon supply houses carry a variety of products to treat canker/trichomoniasis.


----------



## nativ (Mar 27, 2006)

The vet also said that she had only one nostril.

I can let you guys have the number for that vet, if you want to talk to her.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Trichomoniasis is an infestation by a (colony of) flagellating protozoa called "Trichomona(d)s". They are often fairly easily gotten rid of by any of many drugs in the Nitroimidazole class of antibiotics/antiprotozoals (Metronidazole, Secnidazole, Ronidazole, ad nauseum). Metronidazole is often easy to come by in aquarium supply store or some pet supply stores.

Now, the tough part is that the lesions are actually like an autoimmune response (too much response) that can destroy the organization of local tissue and render it necrotic. So, it depends heavily on the exact nature of the lesion in question. We've cured a lot of birds who often later ended up just fine and others who have been ultimately unrealeasable due to some permanent malformation of the beak. Canker often attacks other areas of the bird as well.

If the bird hasn't been put down and you want to give it the old college try, you might call them up and see if you can rescue him again and get some Metronidazole. That's what any of us would have tried. Reti currently has a young dove that's lost the mandibular joint on one side of it's head due to the stuff (although it is "cured"--we're just left with the aftermath). I don't know what crazy thing we're going to try, but we ARE going to try.

Pidgey


----------



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey nativ,
where exactly did you find it ? I mean what subway station ? What time of the day ?


----------



## nativ (Mar 27, 2006)

It was on 103rd street and CPW at about 4pm, why?


----------



## turkeyman (Jul 23, 2002)

In my limited experience with vets in NY, most don't even bother treating pigeons unfortunately. They figure that you wouldn't want to pay the bill for the treatment. 

It's just easier for them to put them down. This is why WE have to do everything and anything that we can ourselves. I would even try Holistic and Homeopathic remedies- they've work well with my birds and pigeons- even though the vets could not help and were going to euthanaize. 

Sorry to say, but I don't trust them when it come to treating pigeons.


----------

